# hace  sol



## tremour

I wonder if I need to use "se" in :

Hoy  hace fresco en Barcelona  

as if 

Hoy  se hace fresco en Barcelona


----------



## gisele73

No, no debes usar "se" en ese caso. Lo correcto es decir: *"Hoy hace fresco en Barcelona".*

Saludos


----------



## tremour

thanks a lot.   Sorry for my " need to use"


----------



## Milla

¡¿Es eso correcto?! Aquí es una aberración decir "hace" . Es una mala conjugación del verbo HACER y quien lo dice es tomado por inculto, por ejemplo: "hace lo que quieras" cuando es "haz lo que quieras" 

En el caso del Sol , yo no sé si el sol "hace" algo en específico o solo "está", si se "hace" presente con más o menos fuerza ciertos días o "es" más fuerte en ciertas ocaciones.
Aqui decimos: "Está fuerte el sol hoy" o "Qué fuerte que da/pega el sol aquí" . 
Lo mismo en el caso de FRESCO , *"Hoy está fresco (el día) en Barcelona"* Es decir como adjetivo no como sustantivo.

A ver que opinan los otros foristas... 
¡Saludos!


----------



## gisele73

Milla said:
			
		

> ¡¿Es eso correcto?! Aquí es una aberración decir "hace" . Es una mala conjugación del verbo HACER y quien lo dice es tomado por inculto, por ejemplo: "hace lo que quieras" cuando es "haz lo que quieras"
> 
> En el caso del Sol , yo no sé si el sol "hace" algo en específico o solo "está", si se "hace" presente con más o menos fuerza ciertos días o "es" más fuerte en ciertas ocaciones.
> Aqui decimos: "Está fuerte el sol hoy" o "Qué fuerte que da/pega el sol aquí" .
> Lo mismo en el caso de FRESCO , *"Hoy está fresco (el día) en Barcelona"* Es decir como adjetivo no como sustantivo.
> 
> A ver que opinan los otros foristas...
> ¡Saludos!



Hola Milla,

Por supuesto que "hace lo que quieras" es incorrecto, lo correcto es "haz lo que quieras" como tú bien has dicho. Es una oración imperativa.
Pero en ese caso el verbo "hacer" está usado de otra forma. No tiene nada que ver en este caso.

En cuanto a hacer fresco, frío, calor, etc..., yo creo que es correcto, pero vamos qué dicen los demás.

Para mí es normal decir "hace calor", "hace frío"...en ccuanto a decir "hace sol" también estoy acostumbrada a decirlo de esa manera (aunque no estoy segura de si sea gramaticalmente correcto o no), o también "salió el sol".

Saludos


----------



## Milla

mmmm, bueno Gisele... hace frio y hace calor aquí también lo ocupamos y mucho, pero no hace fresco , como dije antes es como adjetivo, no como sustantivo que lo usamos aunque si lo pienso bien es común escuchar a la gente de edad o del campo decir "abre la ventana para que entre el fresco" lo que se da para muchas bromas (como si el fresco fuera un hombre) , pero jamas "hace sol".

Veamos como avanza esto
Saludos


----------



## gisele73

Milla said:
			
		

> mmmm, bueno Gisele... hace frio y hace calor aquí también lo ocupamos y mucho, pero no hace fresco , como dije antes es como adjetivo, no como sustantivo que lo usamos aunque si lo pienso bien es común escuchar a la gente de edad o del campo decir "abre la ventana para que entre el fresco" lo que se da para muchas bromas (como si el fresco fuera un hombre) , pero jamas "hace sol".
> 
> Veamos como avanza esto
> Saludos



jajaja...me hiciste reír con eso del "fresco". Bueno, si te refieres al "fresco" y no al hecho de decir "hace", entonces sí estoy de acuerdo, para mí no es común tampoco decir "hace fresco", aunque lo he oído algunas veces. Pero la pregunta original era si se debía poner "se", y no, no es correcto.

Saludos


----------



## Alundra

Milla said:
			
		

> ¡¿Es eso correcto?! Aquí es una aberración decir "hace" . Es una mala conjugación del verbo HACER y quien lo dice es tomado por inculto, por ejemplo: "hace lo que quieras" cuando es "haz lo que quieras"
> 
> En el caso del Sol , yo no sé si el sol "hace" algo en específico o solo "está", si se "hace" presente con más o menos fuerza ciertos días o "es" más fuerte en ciertas ocaciones.
> Aqui decimos: "Está fuerte el sol hoy" o "Qué fuerte que da/pega el sol aquí" .
> Lo mismo en el caso de FRESCO , *"Hoy está fresco (el día) en Barcelona"* Es decir como adjetivo no como sustantivo.
> 
> A ver que opinan los otros foristas...
> ¡Saludos!


 
Yo la frase "Hoy hace fresco en Barcelona" la veo totalmente correcta...

Digo "hace fresco" igual que "hace frío" o "hace calor"

Supongo que sería: Hoy hace (un día/tiempo...) fresco en Barcelona....

Alundra.


----------



## gisele73

Alundra said:
			
		

> Yo la frase "Hoy hace fresco en Barcelona" la veo totalmente correcta...
> 
> Digo "hace fresco" igual que "hace frío" o "hace calor"
> 
> Supongo que sería: Hoy hace (un día/tiempo...) fresco en Barcelona....
> 
> Alundra.



Hola Alundra,

¿Ustedes dicen también "hace sol"?...para mí muy común decirlo, pero ya dudé si es correcto o no.


----------



## Alundra

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Hola Alundra,
> 
> ¿Ustedes dicen también "hace sol"?...para mí muy común decirlo, pero ya dudé si es correcto o no.


 
Pues sí... donde yo vivo se dice normalmente... 
hoy hace sol
ayer hizo sol todo el día...
Ayer hizo frío pero hoy hace calor...

En fín.. a lo mejor está mal usado...

Alundra.


----------



## Milla

Insisto que no es con el frio ni con el calor, sólo con el sol.... ¡¡ astro tenía que ser!! jejeje

Acá es "hubo sol todo el día" y muy raramente "Se vió el sol todo el día"

(esto está interesante, pero mejor sigo laburando  luego regreso a ver como el sol "hace" y "deshace" en el foro)


----------



## gisele73

Gracias por las respuestas chicas. Para mí es normal decir "hace sol" como ya dije, y parece que en España también.

Un saludo


----------



## diegodbs

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Gracias por las respuestas chicas. Para mí es normal decir "hace sol" como ya dije, y parece que en España también.
> 
> Un saludo


 
En España decimos: hace sol, hace frío, hace calor, hace fresco, hace una buena temperatura, hace 10º, hace una noche maravillosa, hace un día muy suave.

Pero decimos: hay niebla, hay nieve, hay humedad.


----------



## gisele73

diegodbs said:
			
		

> En España decimos: hace sol, hace frío, hace calor, hace fresco, hace una buena temperatura, hace 10º, hace una noche maravillosa, hace un día muy suave.
> 
> Pero decimos: hay niebla, hay nieve, hay humedad.



Parece que decimos lo mismo entonces...aunque lo de "hace fresco" no es muy común para mí, pero sí lo he oído.

Pero sé que a algunas personas, dependiendo de qué país sean, les suena raro "hace sol", porque el sol no hace nada...pero para mí es muy natural decirlo.


----------



## diegodbs

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Parece que decimos lo mismo entonces...aunque lo de "hace fresco" no es muy común para mí, pero sí lo he oído.
> 
> Pero sé que a algunas personas, dependiendo de qué país sean, les suena raro "hace sol", porque el sol no hace nada...pero para mí es muy natural decirlo.


 
El sol "hace" que el día sea luminoso, cálido, etc.  jajajaj.
Es una broma.
Es verdad que no decimos "hace luna". ¿Por qué será?


----------



## gisele73

diegodbs said:
			
		

> El sol "hace" que el día sea luminoso, cálido, etc.  jajajaj.
> Es una broma.
> Es verdad que no decimos "hace luna". ¿Por qué será?



Muy bueno tu ejemplo de la luna. Vendría a ser el mismo caso, y sin embargo no decimos "hace luna"...eso me hace pensar que talvez lo de "hace sol" no sea gramaticalmente correcto  ...no lo sé.


----------



## diegodbs

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Muy bueno tu ejemplo de la luna. Vendría a ser el mismo caso, y sin embargo no decimos "hace luna"...eso me hace pensar que talvez lo de "hace sol" no sea gramaticalmente correcto  ...no lo sé.


 
Podría ser lo que dices. Ninguna de las definiciones que da la RAE para el verbo "hacer" parece encajar con la frase "hace sol".
¿Puede ser que lo empleemos porque el sol "hace" que sintamos algo fisico, igual que hace viento, hace calor, y con la luna no sentimos nada?


----------



## gisele73

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Podría ser lo que dices. Ninguna de las definiciones que da la RAE para el verbo "hacer" parece encajar con la frase "hace sol".
> ¿Puede ser que lo empleemos porque el sol "hace" que sintamos algo fisico, igual que hace viento, hace calor, y con la luna no sentimos nada?



Es posible que ésa sea la razón.
Yo también estuve buscando en la RAE y no encontré nada que aclarara mis dudas.

Bueno, lo seguiré usando, aunque hoy la verdad no puedo decir que haga sol, más bien está lloviendo y es un día muy gris .


----------



## Kaia

Yo no uso "hace sol" sino "hoy hay sol" o "hoy es un día soleado".  Pero sí uso "hoy hace fresco" y no "hoy hay fresco".


----------



## Zalacaín

Yo creo que fresco es un adjetivo. Lo que ocurre es que se omite el sustantivo al que califica. La frase completa sería: Hace (un día, una temperatura, un clima) fresco-a. 
En la frase "hace fresco en Barcelona" fresco no es el sujeto, es el complemento. Al igual que, si hace sol, este sol no es el sujeto de la oración sino el complemento directo. En estos casos "hacer" es un verbo impresonal igual que podría ser llover.
Respecto a por qué no decimos "hace luna" es como preguntar por qué no hace una noche luneada (por comparación con día soleado) aunque si decimos noche estrellada. Podemos intentar responder sobre lo que hacemos pero no sobre lo que no hacemos. 
Saludos,


----------



## jdenson

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Parece que decimos lo mismo entonces...aunque lo de "hace fresco" no es muy común para mí, pero sí lo he oído.
> 
> Pero sé que a algunas personas, dependiendo de qué país sean, les suena raro "hace sol", porque el sol no hace nada...pero para mí es muy natural decirlo.


 Greetings all, 
I think that it’s missing the point to say _el sol no hace nada. _When referring to the  weather, the question is not _¿qué hace el sol?_, but _¿qué tiempo hace? _And the response is (el tiempo) hace sol, hace frío, hace calor_,_ etc., no?
 
JD


----------



## tremour

hmm... estoy interesado ..


----------



## Kaia

> Yo creo que fresco es un adjetivo. Lo que ocurre es que se omite el sustantivo al que califica. La frase completa sería: Hace (un día, una temperatura, un clima) fresco-a.
> En la frase "hace fresco en Barcelona" fresco no es el sujeto, es el complemento. Al igual que, si hace sol, este sol no es el sujeto de la oración sino el complemento directo. En estos casos "hacer" es un verbo impresonal igual que podría ser llover.
> Respecto a por qué no decimos "hace luna" es como preguntar por qué no hace una noche luneada (por comparación con día soleado) aunque si decimos noche estrellada.


 
Zalacaín, "luneada"? Es verdad que podemos decir "soleado" pero no puedo encontrar "luneada" en el DRAE.

Fresco > adjetivo y sustantivo 

m. Frío moderado: hace fresco. 

Fuente > http://diccionarios.elmundo.es/diccionarios/cgi/lee_diccionario.html
Ver punto 9


----------



## mhp

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Es verdad que no decimos "hace luna". ¿Por qué será?


surprise! 

At first I thought that it is a printing error for "había". But this author consistantly uses "hace luna". 

"(...) El gallo de la veleta, recortado en una chapa de hierro que se cantea al viento sin moverse y que tiene un ojo solo que se ve por las dos partes, pero es un solo ojo, se bajó una noche de la casa y se fue a las piedras a cazar lagartos. Hacía luna, y a picotazos de hierro los mataba. Los colgó al tresbolillo en la blanca pared de levante que no tiene ventanas, prendidos de muchos clavos. Los más grandes puso arriba y cuanto más chicos, más abajo. Cuando los lagartos estaban frescos todavía, pasaban vergüenza, aunque muertos, porque no se les había aún secado la glandulita que segrega el rubor, que en los lagartos se llama "amarillor", pues tienen una vergüenza amarilla y fría. (...)".
SÁNCHEZ FERLOSIO, RAFAEL. ALFANHUÍ. EDITORIAL EDICIONES DESTINO.. 20ª EDICIÓN, 1996. http://www.epdlp.com/escritor.php?id=2265


----------



## jmx

mhp said:
			
		

> (...) Hacía luna, y a picotazos de hierro los mataba.


A good writer should stretch the "ordinary use" of the language whenever he feels like it. 

Fascinating book, Alfanhuí.


----------



## San

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Parece que decimos lo mismo entonces...aunque lo de "hace fresco" no es muy común para mí, pero sí lo he oído.
> 
> Pero sé que a algunas personas, dependiendo de qué país sean, les suena raro "hace sol", porque el sol no hace nada...pero para mí es muy natural decirlo.


Bueno, el sol no hace nada, es hecho, igual que la lluvia y el viento.  "llueve" ( ¿ quién llueve ? ).

 Alguien ha comentado lo de la luna, "hay luna" y no "hace luna". Es curioso, una interpretación que se me ocurre es que la luna es un objeto concreto que se ve en en cielo, pero para mí "hace sol" se refiere más a la claridad y el calor que proporciona. Si puedes ver el astro en un minúsculo claro entre las nubes tendría sentido decir "hay Sol" pero no "hace sol". Por otro lado el Sol no se puede mirar directamente salvo al alba y al atardecer, es más algo que se siente, como el viento.

Por otro lado para mí "hay luna" significa que está en fase de luna llena.

En cuanto a lo de "hace fresco", es muy normal en el sur de España, con todas sus variantes, "fresquillo", "fresquito", "está refrescando", va a refrescar", etc. En verano todo el mundo busca como loco una terraza donde "haga fresco" y en invierno a veces se dice de manera irónica "hace fresquillo" ( queriendo decir que hace un frío que pela )

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

He encontrado esto en el diccionario de la RAE:



> 35. impers. Expresa la cualidad o estado del tiempo atmosférico. _Hace calor, frío, buen día Hace bueno Mañana hará malo_


Es un verbo impersonal, o sea, sin sujeto.


----------



## Kaia

El verbo HACER como impersonal se emplea en nuestro idioma para expresar la cualidad o estado del tiempo atmosférico. _Hace sol, calor, frío, buen día. Hace bueno, humedad. Mañana hará malo. Hace aire, viento._ 
También se emplea para expresar los grados de temperatura: _Hace cinco grados. Hoy ha hecho veintisiete grados a la sombra._ 
Se emplea igualmente en esta circunstancia el verbo HABER: 
_Hay cinco grados. Ayer hubo veintisiete grados._ 
También se emplea 'haber' con el sustantivo 'niebla' o 'nubes' o 'humedad': _Hay niebla. Hay nubes. Hay humedad._
El verbo ESTAR también se emplea para expresar el estado del tiempo: 
_El día está frío._ 
_El tiempo está revuelto._ 
Y para expresar los grados: 
_Estamos a cinco grados bajo cero.

_En cuanto a 'hace sol' o 'hay sol' le podemos decir que es más común en el español peninsular la expresión con el verbo _hacer _(_hace sol_), mientras que con el verbo _haber _(_hay sol_) se usa en el español hablado en América.


----------



## tremour

Kaia said:
			
		

> El verbo HACER como impersonal se emplea en nuestro idioma para expresar la cualidad o estado del tiempo atmosférico. _Hace sol, calor, frío, buen día. Hace bueno, humedad. Mañana hará malo. Hace aire, viento._
> También se emplea para expresar los grados de temperatura: _Hace cinco grados. Hoy ha hecho veintisiete grados a la sombra._
> Se emplea igualmente en esta circunstancia el verbo HABER:
> _Hay cinco grados. Ayer hubo veintisiete grados._
> También se emplea 'haber' con el sustantivo 'niebla' o 'nubes' o 'humedad': _Hay niebla. Hay nubes. Hay humedad._
> El verbo ESTAR también se emplea para expresar el estado del tiempo:
> _El día está frío._
> _El tiempo está revuelto._
> Y para expresar los grados:
> _Estamos a cinco grados bajo cero._
> 
> En cuanto a 'hace sol' o 'hay sol' le podemos decir que es más común en el español peninsular la expresión con el verbo _hacer _(_hace sol_), mientras que con el verbo _haber _(_hay sol_) se usa en el español hablado en América.


 

As for  your "_Hoy ha hecho veintisiete grados a la sombra"  Is it actually   "a la sombra" or "en la sombra" ?_


----------



## the-pessimist

que significa hace fresco, en ingles? en comparacion con hace frio?

o significa "fresh"?


----------



## Alundra

tremour said:
			
		

> As for your "_Hoy ha hecho veintisiete grados a la sombra" Is it actually "a la sombra" or "en la sombra" ?_


 

Bueno, yo siempre he dicho... "hacen 40 grados a la sombra..."...

No sé si es totalmente correcto, pero donde yo vivo, se utiliza:
Hace frío a la sombra, y hace calorcete al sol....

Alundra.


----------



## San

ibby said:
			
		

> que significa hace fresco, en ingles? en comparacion con hace frio?
> 
> o significa "fresh"?



I suppose "tiempo fresco" = "cool weather", "aire fresco = fresh air"


----------



## the-pessimist

gracias....


----------



## Kaia

tremour said:
			
		

> As for your "_Hoy ha hecho veintisiete grados a la sombra" Is it actually "a la sombra" or "en la sombra" ?_


 
Yo diría "hace 27 grados a la sombra"


----------



## Mei

Yo diría "En Barcelona *están/estamos* a 27 grados a la sombra"... No diría "hace 27 grados a la sombra"... me suena raro. 

Mei


----------



## funky_butterfly

Hola a todos.

Quisiera aclarar algo sobre este asunto de como se dice una cosa u otra. La RAE puede ser consultada para cuando hablamos de una forma de lenguaje ortodoxo, siguiendo las normas que la misma impone, pero la realidad es que los regionalismos la superan en lo que seria el lenguaje cotidiano. Como ven, encontramos expresiones que son "usuales" en una region, pero que suenan "raras" en otras. Lo que intento decir es que muchas veces vamos a encontrar diferentes maneras de decir una misma cosa segun la region o espacio geografico que le da contexto a esa expresion.

Entonces, volviendo al debate abierto respecto a como se expresa el clima, tanto "hace sol" como "hay sol" pueden ser totalmente correctos segun el contexto en el que se los coloque.
A mi me suena muy rara la expresion "hace sol" pero veo que el espanol peninsular lo acepta por lo que habra que aceptarlo.

Como siempre digo, la lengua esta viva, cambiante, se amolda, se transforma segun el uso de la gente, esa es en principio la gran complicacion a la hora de traducir un texto coloquial o usar un lenguaje informal en un lugar donde somos "extranjeros".

P/d: mil disculpas por las faltas de tildes y "enies", pero mi laptop no tiene tales caracteres ^^


----------

